# Quote Marks



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Minor issue, has anyone else seen this (or am I alone!)

On shows with quotation marks in the episode description the opening quote appears as a different character to the closing one.

Example (Hope this shows up...)
Description for 30 Days:
Two 30-something urban professionals with a self-confessed reliance on modern technology `go back to the future' in a bid to lead a simpler life.

Another example is the expisode of Lost thats showing tonight (Wed 4th Jan)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

You're right! :up: 

In TivoWeb, it looks like the opening character is a single quote, whereas the closing character is an apostrophe.


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

So, I think I know what the problem maybe.
Smartquotes used in Microsoft Word. This option is turned on by default (makes your quote marks around things look like opening and closing ones). 

Once the data is passed into another system that doesn't get the hex code for a closing quote it just converts it to the nearest (which I'm guessing is the apostrophe). 

If this is true, there are probably other suspect characters too... 
Ermm, I'll stop now as I appreciate you could find this dull as...


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I have noted that Series2 units have both directional quotes in their fonts but the Series1 does not have them. Most notable in TiVo-provided menu items where the mark is instead the rectangular "missing character" glyph (most often noted in contractions). It's up there right now inside the "ING Direct" star menu item in the contraction "we'll".


----------

